# Horse pooping in "wrong" place in stall?



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Did you move the hay bucket where the water bucket _was_? It might be a spot she has chosen, so you shouldn't have anything there. If you have a "kind" horse they'll pick a spot to poop and make life cleaning up a little easier. 
My mare uses ONE spot in her run in as well and we had the water tank there, she pooped in it so we moved that, put hay racks there then she'd poop on the hay racks! We had to move everything from that location altogether because thats where she picked to go. 

You think thats an issue though? Here is a different mare I had a while back who purposely came over to her heated water bucket, used it as a butt warmer, pooped in it and left. I mean come on... she had two acres and would go in this darn heated water bucket so we ended up having to have a separate bucket for her water!


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

My sisters QH gelding poops in his water bucket constantly. At least 4 times a week I scrub buckets with bleachwater. We hung the bucket in the back corner of his stall, and strategically positioned a Jolly Ball close to it so his bum hits the ball before he gets close enough to do his thing... sometimes he still does it, though. Not sure what else to try, but it is a pain in the rump, and then he's thirsty enough when he does it overnight that we have to ration his water a little until he's had his fill. I'm interested to hear if there's any other ways to help this nasty habit. :lol:


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

My QH mare poops in her feed bucket then gets mad that there is poop in there. It's not like there isn't a whole stall for her to poop in, she has to aim right at her smallish feed bucket!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

New_image, hay bucket and water bucket are on the same spots. I didn't move them (just positioned water bucket under the angle so it wouldn't be so convenient for her to place the butt lol!). She's VERY clean horse overall - for all 3 years she just made a huge pile next to the back wall and she also tries to keep pee as long as she can to do it outside. Generally her stall is a pleasure to clean. 

Scoutrider, we place 2 water buckets now in different corners. :wink:

I'm just wondering WHY she started doing it all sudden. And she generally doesn't poop around the hay, so I don't think it'll be an issue. It's just cleaning all those piles are not fun. I'm thinking about getting a hay rack to put on wall (I use it for my qh because she used to break the plastic buckets).


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If your horse will poop in a bucket that should make stall cleaning really easy. If you turn them out during the day and only bring them in at night why don't you just keep water for them outside and let them out to drink in the morning? I have had horses in dry pens before and just led them to water twice a day and they did fine.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

_*I'm just wondering WHY she started doing it all sudden.*_

She just thought of it  

I'd try moving the water bucket and hay tub to another location in the stall. My horses back right up against the walls in the run-ins and go.


----------



## Seahorseys (Nov 14, 2009)

I've been on rough board until very recently, when I left Frida to go on vacation for three days this summer, my friend (who was taking care of her) let me know she pooped in her bucket every day that I was gone. Seems like a strange, intentional behaviour.


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Try to hang up your water bucket?
And for the horses pooping in their feeding bucket, perhaps take the bucket out as soon as she/he's done eating?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

kevinshorses said:


> *If your horse will poop in a bucket that should make stall cleaning really easy.* If you turn them out during the day and only bring them in at night why don't you just keep water for them outside and let them out to drink in the morning? I have had horses in dry pens before and just led them to water twice a day and they did fine.


Ha-ha! Except the fact that cleaning the hay bucket with freezing temperature is not all that great. Lol!

They go to stalls only in bad weather (strong rain/snow/ice) or when one not feeling good. Most of the time they are out (I have shed with 2 stalls attached Amish made).


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

New_image said:


> I'd try moving the water bucket and hay tub to another location in the stall. My horses back right up against the walls in the run-ins and go.


She never does it against the wall. Because she prefers it to be "clean". She manages to turn the bucket so it looks like (hm-hmmmm) toilet seat for her to sit on. Actually it's pretty funny, just annoying. She also doesn't like to poo in shed (my qh LOVES it though). 

We plan to move the water buckets up and I'll order hay rack in local TSC. Hopefully it'll solve the problem.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I would look at it as a easy way to clean the stalls. I would leave the bucket put the hay on the ground and let the horse go at it. That way you just dump the bucket.

Actually I have who at times ****s in her feed or water bucket. However she is one that dose not care where she is standing when she let is go. It is every where in her stall. She dose not even care if she sleeps in it. All my others even the other mares are immaculate in their stalls. All in one area 98% of the time but not Mia she is just a pig and I doubt it will ever change.


----------



## gogohorses25 (Oct 20, 2015)

my QH mare is pooping in her water trough too! any tips on how to get her to stop?


----------



## Renosdad (Dec 16, 2013)

How do I teach my horse to poop in a bucket so I don't have to clean it up??? LOL


----------

